# Do you know?



## 21505 (Sep 8, 2005)

I came here from Google. There was a great post. But now I can't find it again and this site is much larger than I thought before I lost the link.Here's the thing: I was trying to research how to go about getting methylcobalamin made up into lozenges so that I could give them to Katrina survivors and others. And there was this neat post that I mentioned. I was going to ask the author if she knew whether I had to have a license to get methylcobalamin made up into lozenges to give away... but I can't get back. Maybe her name was Jean ? not sure though.If you, any of you know anything about this type of thing, please would you let me know --Can we post links to our websites?http://www.health-boundaries-bite.com/Fingernails.htmlthere are lots of symptoms to recognize low B12... which can be dangerous.


----------

